# 3/4" Radius roundover bit with 1/4" shank



## chrisogrady (Mar 30, 2005)

Is there any where i can get a 3/4" Radius roundover bit with 1/4" shank. The highest i can find is 1/2" radius. Any larger radius only seems to be made with a 1/2" shank.

If the 3/4" Radius roundover bit with 1/4" shank is non existant can i use a roundover bit on a piece of 3/4" birch plywood with a good result? Thanks.


----------



## jeff12002 (Mar 1, 2005)

Chris,
I think you'll find that there are none that big with 1/4" shanks. the reason for this is that the torque required to make that large a cut will break the 1/4" shaft. It's a strength issue.
My experience shaping edges on plywood has been less than exceptional, and the glue between the ply's is pretty tough on bits. Keep in mind that my experience attempting this with plywood is limited.


----------



## chrisogrady (Mar 30, 2005)

jeff12002 said:


> Chris,
> I think you'll find that there are none that big with 1/4" shanks. the reason for this is that the torque required to make that large a cut will break the 1/4" shaft. It's a strength issue.
> My experience shaping edges on plywood has been less than exceptional, and the glue between the ply's is pretty tough on bits. Keep in mind that my experience attempting this with plywood is limited.


Thanks Jeff. 
is it possible to roundover the edge of 3/4" birch plywood with a 1/2" radius Roundover bit? Has anyone used a 1/2" roundover bit on any 3/4" thick wood?


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

The birch plywood I've gotten at HD and Lowes is not suitable for rounding over. There are too many voids and it splinters. There is plywood that can be rounded over but you would have to check with suppliers in the area that specialize in fine wood. The 3/4" bits with 1/4" shank are available at some internet woodworking sites. The 1/4" shank can break if pushed hard and you will have to take small cuts. There adapters that make it possible to change from 1/4 to 1/2 or 1/2 to 1/4. I've never tried the adapters but I've read that it's not recommended.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

YES you can use a 1/8",1/4",1/2" and many others. 

regards
jerry


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Chris,

I have been using 1/4" Shank 3/8" and 1/2" Roundover bits with a bearing on 3/4" (Okoume plywood, I call this cabinet grade plywood, some use this for shelving in their cabinets) that I have been using to make toy boxes out of. It seems to work pretty good so far. I just have to go back and fill in the holes after sanding off the rough edges. It's a little work but looks good so far for staining. I also have some Oak ply but have not tried it on it yet but will soon. Just take your time and it should go good. Just my 2 cents.

HTH


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Randy where do you buy this plywood? I have some Baltic plywood thats supposed to be cabinet grade but I think it has too many voids. What type of filler do you use. I've used filler that's supposed to be suitable for staining but it doesn't stain the same as the wood. Thanks.


----------



## jeff12002 (Mar 1, 2005)

Donald,
The Birch plywood that they carry at HD and Lowe's is not what they are referring to when they say "Baltic Birch". Baltic Birch plywood is usually available at locations that cater to woodworkers. Exotic hardwood suppliers usually have this available. It comes in 5' X 5' sheets, not the standard 4' X 8' sheet like the stuff at the home centers. Woodcraft and others will sell it to you online if you don't have one of these places near you.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Donald,

I have been buying my wood and plywood from Hogan Hardwoods & Moulding they may have one in your area. Or look through your phone book for a HardWood dealer. I have saved about 3 to 4 doallars a board foot on some of the wood I have bought from them compared to Lowe's or HomeDepot. I also found that some of the plywood you buy at one of the big name salers is different than what you can buy at Hogans or a Hard Wood dealer. The Oak PlyWood I buy from Hogans is a better grade than Lowe's or HD and a little more expensive but for Cabinets or Display cases for me or others I will pay the extra. This is just my opinion.

I also am using the MinWax Stainable Wood Filler and I also use some that I have picked up from Walmart. I will sometimes use the prestain on it before staining and have also found it is sometimes hit and miss on staining plywood.


----------

